# Hi I am from the south of Sweden



## skaningen (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys

Iam 45 years old and live in the south of Sweden. I have been bbq for 7 years now. Iam building my own smokers so in these 7 years i built 5 diffrent smokers, Started with a small offset,second was a stump clone (it was to cold to smoke with the offset in winter), third a uds, fourth a bigger offset ( I can use it as a normal offset and when i close the damper on the cabinet and open the other damper i get reverse flow offset)  and the fifth a combined vault and stump. I also have Proq bbq. I started to build beacuse the retailer pissed me of in Sweden. The price was half in germany but i wasent aloud to buy it from there beacuse the had a retailer here. 

Here are some photos of my smokers

first one













P1010023.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















P1010018.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Second one stump Clone













front.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















Seasoning2.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Third one the uds













Bild226.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






The fourth a little bigger offset with reverse flow













IMG_0458.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG_0459.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






This damper open and the other closed normal offset













Normalflow.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Reverse flow in use













Reverseflow.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















Smoke.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






The last one Skaningens Vamp (combined Vault and Stump)













IMG_0037.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG_0036.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Inside













IMG_0040.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Christmas dressed













IMG_0047.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






All air supply and exhaust are hidden in the frame













IMG_0513.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG_0516.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012


















IMG_0550.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






When i use it as a stump i have to install this tube in the Vaults 

firechamber













IMG_0539.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






And remove this metal lid













IMG_0018.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Here is the convertion kit













IMG_0534.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Test run before sending it to the painter













IMG_0019.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Missus use of a grill I needed the lid for the uds













IMG_0084.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






My ProQ in Thailand













IMG_0270.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






Here is a side project for drying meat I use a 60 volt lightbulb to dry biltong (South African dried meat) in this













Biltong.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






And last here is the happy smoked smoker last christmas :)













IMG_0493.jpg



__ skaningen
__ Dec 27, 2012






So this is my the last 7 year since i been hooked by smoking :)

Skaningen


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet smokers Skaningen!!! Welcome to the forums .....you'll fit right in here


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome. Looks like you have some skills to have made those. Great job.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, those are quite impressive!  Welcome


----------



## isosa (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, skaningen!

Welcome. I see you have read that pics are most liked around here. I liked every one of your smokers.

     Congratulations


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow!
Great looking smokers!
Welcome to SMF!



~Martin


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!........ Wow


----------



## linguica (Dec 27, 2012)

That's an impressive arsenal of smokers.   No language problem here, you speak fluent smoke!


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 27, 2012)

Välkommen ombord!  Nice family photos there.  You're gonna fit right in here.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, Thanks!

Great looking smokers there, I am Impressed!!!


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful work, thanks for the detailed pics.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. very nice work and love the Qview.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 1, 2012


----------



## garyt (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW very nice


----------



## michael ark (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet smokers! Welcome to smf.  So what's your go to meal.


----------



## skaningen (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.

i smoke ribs, boston butt, baby back ribs. Abt´s, burgers, chicken, salmon and cheese. Smoked salmon is very popular here. I spice the salmon with whitepepper,pinkpepper, salt, sugar, dried chll and a lot of dill after that i let i cure for 2 days before i smoke it. For this christmas i smoked 25 salmons its a good christmas gift :). So smoke the most kind of foods Iam going to try to smoke  some briskets soon, but fore the moment iam starting to build a cold smoke generator.

Like all hard core smoker :) i take photo of the food i smoke 

Salmon ready for curing for 2 days













IMG_0483.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012






Some of the smoked salmon and herring













IMG_0522.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012






fatties













IMG_0272.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012


















IMG_0275.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012






Boston Butt













IMG_0369.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012






Some baby back thai style made in Thailand on ProQ













IMG_0329.JPG



__ skaningen
__ Dec 28, 2012






Skaningen


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi again Skaningen, thanks for posting the pics of your smoked meat, it looks wonderful. I'm curious what types of wood you have available to you for smoking in Sweden?.


----------



## venture (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

You've got it going there with your fabricator skills.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## skaningen (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks again 

I love to weld, work with metal and figure out how to make the maximum performance of the things i build (its a way for me to clean my head from my work). The Vamp started out that i wanted to build a Vault but after a few beer ( maybe a little more than a few) i decided to combine it with a stump (Just to make the missus happy and sell the old stump clone. But it still here hard to sell things that works good). After that it was back to drawing and figure out how to make a converstion kit so i could change it between stump and vault in a easy way. So  after almost one year building ,testing and rebulding i got i painted and fired up.

Iam still doing some tweaking to get i better. It can not be good enough always some changes that makes it better :)

@ BadMoonT2 For the fish and cheese I use alder. For meat I use oak and all kind of fruit trees. Usually i fire the smoker with charcoal and throw in some wood pices to get some flawor.

 I heard that some use beech so i am going to try that out some day

Skaningen


----------



## buckshot500 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice fab skills! I like the hidden air supply ans exhaust idea.

I am new to smoking, and want to ask about those temperature probes. Is each one of those connected to an analog gauge, or are they wired to some kind of digital interface?

When I saw them, I imagined you have them somehow connect to a laptop computer to keep track of all those temps.


----------



## skaningen (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi buckshot500

I had one mavriick that showed the pit temp and the temp for one of the meats the other was normal wireless meat probes. Now i use a temp kontroller that  i have connetcted to my home network it also have a fan to it like a guru (still jusing the maverick thats a good temp checker). There is also an output for a fan havent tried it with a fan yet. My long smoke have i done in daytime.

I am planning to sell it and buy a guru or stoker. Still reading about those to see witch is the best they both have ups and downs.

Skaningen


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent fabrication skills. Thank you for sharing w/ us. I look forward to learning from you...


----------



## pleasantp (Jan 3, 2013)

The best collection of smokers I've ever seen!  You've got some real talent.  How did you control the temperature in your offset smokers?  I used to use a Brinkman and added a series of removal steel plates with slots cut in the sides.  Allowing the heat and smoke to flow under the plates allowed me to get a 25°F or less temperature differential between the offset wood burner and the other end of the smoker.  The slots varied in size with the smallest near the fire box and the largest near the stove pipe.  I have sense shifted to a MBS 40 and enjoy it.  Much less labor than the offset smoker.  I'll be interested in more pictures from you as you continou and prefect your design.


----------



## skaningen (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Pleasantp.

In the small offset  have a damper on the chimney and a deflector sheet on the inlet so i dont get heat direct at the end where the fire is.

On the bigger offset i have 5 removal sheets that i can move to get the heat where i want it and i put them together when i use it as a reverseflow smoker.

Skaningen


----------



## pleasantp (Jan 6, 2013)

You're on the right track. I used the removable metal plates to good advantage. I also put a deflector at the entrance of the heat into the smoking area from the firebox. Then, using flexible metal tubing, I extended the smokestack so that it picked up smoke near the bottom of the smoking chamber.  I'm sorry I sold this Brinkman Because it worked so well. I sold it to a professional chef who wanted to learn barbecuing. He was very pleased with the way it works. I'll look forward to your next post.

Pleasantp


----------



## texastom (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello

I currently live in south texas,  I am moving to Halmstad Sweden in January,  My wife is from there,  I plan on bringing a trailer smoker with me,  I have all kinds of questions for you!


----------



## gary s (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello and good afternoon from beautiful and still hot  East Texas, welcome to the forum. Lots of great information and real good people here.   

I like the variety , you certainly have great fabrication skills. Good Job

Gary S


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Some great looking smokers

Gary


----------

